# Looking For 70s Led Watch Information



## GuyBall (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi. I have a collector's LED watch site at http://www.ledwatches.net and am always looking for new LED watch photos and additional information -- particularly from Europe and Asia. If you can help, let me know. If you're just interested in LED watches, take a look!

Guy


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi Guy,

I had one of these in the mid '70's, it came as a promotion from a cigarette firm (can't remember which one though), Â£5.99 plus 20 coupons or such like


















I thought it was real cool at the time, gave it away in the end though


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi Guy,

Nice to see you here! I don't think you'll find any more information you haven't already got on your website.

Ian


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Guy,only have one LED Bulova Drivers Style, fred.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

I like, nice watch Fred

Rod


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Bloody hell that site is huge! I bought a load of sold as seen led's off Roy for Â£25.

Got one that worked that I'm keeping sold the two best ones of the non runners on ebay already and got the rest on there now, so far I'm Â£20 in profit plus the one I'm keeping! Nice to make a profit for a change.

I'll email the pictures but I didn't take time in photographing them properly, they are not my thing.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I stumbled across Guy's site on Sunday afternoon and sent him a couple of pictures of my Trafalgar LED (thanks for posting them Guy








)

I must have spent two or three hours drooling over all those LED photos! It's an amazing website for sure. Hope the RLT forumers can provide you with some more interesting info Guy.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Fred said:


> Hello Guy,only have one LED Bulova Drivers Style, fred.


That is a gorgeous looking driver's watch Fred, seen a few on eBay always wondered what it would like on the wrist.

Did you see that Bugatti commerative Driver's watch on Top Gear, a bargain at Â£127,000









Derek


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Rod Derek, thanks for the kind remarks,I think Computron is the proper name for the Bulova, i have had it a couple of years and was almost NOS when i got it, bracelet none original but best match i could find,no missed the Bugatti Derek,cheers fred.

p.s will take a photo of it on the wrist as soon as i can.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just seen the brietling navitimer on Guy's site, boy am I glad the fad didn't last long, no offence Guy but give me hands any day.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Derek, there's one on ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2004)

Friend of mine bought an Accurist LED in excellent condition all working in the original box last weekend.

LED's are not my thing though.

First time around was enough for me.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Couple of photos for Derek


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry about the poor phots Derek,best i can do







. fred.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Derek, there's one on ebay.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...ssPageName=WDVW


Now that looks so 70's I expect - Peter Winguard aka Jason King - to pop out any minute, but there is something very `now` about it.

Many thanks for the wrist shots Fred, looks pretty damn good









Derek


----------

